# Looking for adopting good young pigeons near thousand oaks,CA



## hariindia (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for adopting good young pigeons near thousand oaks,CA


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i really would only if i was there^^


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Hariindia,
just in case you pass by Knotts Berry Farm area, i have 2 spare young ones for you.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

hariindia said:


> Looking for adopting good young pigeons near thousand oaks,CA


Did you find any birds yet?


----------



## hariindia (Jun 3, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> Did you find any birds yet?


No.. I will be around your area coming saturday afternoon..


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

are you interested to my 2 young ones?


----------



## hariindia (Jun 3, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> are you interested to my 2 young ones?


Could you please send me the pictures of them?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

please PM your e-mail address.thanks


----------



## hariindia (Jun 3, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> please PM your e-mail address.thanks


I did pm my email address


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

let me take some pics real quick.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

hariindia said:


> I did pm my email address


i did send the pictures to your e-mail.


----------

